# Helping out PLEASE join in - full day test results



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

So a few of the members do the group 7 day waking average but there are people interested in more of our readings so if you feel comfortable to post please post with full day results I will start with the past 2 days
20/05/17
Waking - 5.0
Post Brekkie - 3.9 treated - 5.5
Pre Lnch - 6.8
Post Lunch - 7.0
Pre Tea - 6.8
Bedtime - 7..7
21/05/17
Waking - 5.7
Post Brekkkie - 6.4
Pre Lunch - 6.6
Post Lunch - 7.4
Pre Tea - 6.9 x


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Mine are going to be miss-mash as I need to get back into the habit but mine are....
20/05/2017
11:04am 8.7
18:09 - 10.6
22:08 - 23.1

21/05/2017
15:34 - 26.6
18:18 -13.1
20:05 - 11.3

will set some alarms on my pump now I think, as these are embarrassing!! x


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2017)

Well I'd be happy to, because I've just had my best day ever!
Waking 5.2
2hrs later when I actually got up 7.5
1hr later 5.6
2hrs post brekkie 7.6
That ran into lunchtime,
2 1/2 after lunch, and after riding 5.8
Pre tea 4.2
2hrs post tea 6.2.
Bedtime 7.7 (edit: added later for sake of completeness)
Lest you think this is too good to be true, let me share a screen shot I took the other day when I tried out a new breakfast!


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2017)

Yesterday was more mixed
4.7 waking
11.8, 2hrs after brekkie ( still not got this granola sorted)
5.2 pre lunch
10.3, 1 hr after lunch
3.1, 2hrs after, and after some gardening
8.8 pre tea, having overtreated the earlier hypo
8.8 2 hrs after tea
7.4 pre bed


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> Well I'd be happy to, because I've just had my best day ever!
> Waking 5.2
> 2hrs later when I actually got up 7.5
> 1hr later 5.6
> ...


Wow Robin what did you try lol x


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> Yesterday was more mixed
> 4.7 waking
> 11.8, 2hrs after brekkie ( still not got this granola sorted)
> 5.2 pre lunch
> ...




Still better than mine! And i'm jealous you have a libre!! x


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Still better than mine! And i'm jealous you have a libre!! x


Only part time, when I can afford it!


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Wow Robin what did you try lol x


It was Lidl granola, 40g, with 3Tbs mixed Omega seeds, and plain Greek yogurt! Most people could cope with that. Problem is, it clashed with my dawn rise, I'd normally wait at least 40 mins after bolusing before eating, but the plumber was coming, so I ate straight way! (The amount of Bolus was obv OK, because I was back at 5.2 by lunchtime)


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> Only part time, when I can afford it!


Ahhh - I hate how they're soo expensive!! My insulin pump came with a cgm...but I have run out of sensors now...and don't have £300 to buy some more lol x


----------



## Ljc (May 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> Well I'd be happy to, because I've just had my best day ever!
> Waking 5.2
> 2hrs later when I actually got up 7.5
> 1hr later 5.6
> ...


Now that is a spike. Came down nicely though.


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Now that is a spike. Came down nicely though.


I thought it was interesting, because without the Libre, if I'd tested at the 2hr mark, when I was back to around 8, I'd have thought, OK fine, within range, and carried on eating it.


----------



## Ljc (May 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> I thought it was interesting, because without the Libre, if I'd tested at the 2hr mark, when I was back to around 8, I'd have thought, OK fine, within range, and carried on eating it.


I know what you mean. The graph can tell a whole different story lol.


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> It was Lidl granola, 40g, with 3Tbs mixed Omega seeds, and plain Greek yogurt! Most people could cope with that. Problem is, it clashed with my dawn rise, I'd normally wait at least 40 mins after bolusing before eating, but the plumber was coming, so I ate straight way! (The amount of Bolus was obv OK, because I was back at 5.2 by lunchtime)


Ahh granola and yoghurt my everyday breakfast with problems the opposite way haha x


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Ahh granola and yoghurt my everyday breakfast with problems the opposite way haha x


Blueberries and greek yoghurt... Is great for the levels! X


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Blueberries and greek yoghurt... Is great for the levels! X


My problem is if I don't eat literally as soon as I've jabbed for it I can hypo even from a 6 we're not convinced my breakfast ratio is right yet  x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 21, 2017)

Well this morning I woke at 8:00 on 8.3
Then 10:34 I was 12.9
12:36 I was 11.4
14:16 I was 9
16:02 I was 8.2
21:00 I was 8.7

And I'll do a test before bed too.. Not the best day for me but a real day!


----------



## Amberzak (May 21, 2017)

From libre (I can't figure out how to post a photo of it)

20th may 
12:14am 10.9
8am 3.9
10.30 am 10.3
1.30pm 9.5
5.40pm 12.3
8.45 pm 12.7
11.50 pm 11.3

21st may
7am 11.8
11am 7.8
12.40 pm 6.4
2:45 pm 9.8
7:40 pm 6.4

Really happy with these. Sometimes I go really high. 

I must say it's helpful to see others results.


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> My problem is if I don't eat literally as soon as I've jabbed for it I can hypo even from a 6 we're not convinced my breakfast ratio is right yet  x


Defo sounds like your ratio is wrong... However blueberries and greek yoghurt is very low carb xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Defo sounds like your ratio is wrong... However blueberries and greek yoghurt is very low carb xx


At the moment my ratios are breakfast 1:12, lunch 1:14 and dinner/tea 1:12 so I take 2.5 units for a 29g carb breakfast so we are looking at the possibility of a 1:14 for breakfast too, crazy to think when I came out of hospital they had me on set units of 4 and then 6 for a month until I started carb counting and I never had a hypo then (although we think I did during the night on a couple of occasions) then the problems started when I was on a standard 1:10 ratio lol xx


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 21, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> From libre (I can't figure out how to post a photo of it)
> 
> 20th may
> 12:14am 10.9
> ...



I think sometimes it's good to remember that we're all human and we don't sit between 4.5 and 7 all day every day!




Yesterday wasnt a great day...
Woke at 8:10 on 7.7
10:42 I was 16.1 so corrected 
12:49 I was 10.8
15:37 I was 6.5
19:41 I was 10.4
21:07 I was 14.2
Forgot to do a bed time test but I imagine it wasn't great


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

I'm glad so many have already joined in and hope others do too  I will update every night after my tea reading as I'm never on after my bed time test so if any of the rest of you would like to continue it too please do feel free  x


----------



## Amberzak (May 21, 2017)

It's really useful. It's true, it's not really possible to stay within 5 and 7 all day for most of us. 

Thanks for being honest. It's really helpful to see everyone else's readings.


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Just tested and was a 9.0 x


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> At the moment my ratios are breakfast 1:12, lunch 1:14 and dinner/tea 1:12 so I take 2.5 units for a 29g carb breakfast so we are looking at the possibility of a 1:14 for breakfast too, crazy to think when I came out of hospital they had me on set units of 4 and then 6 for a month until I started carb counting and I never had a hypo then (although we think I did during the night on a couple of occasions) then the problems started when I was on a standard 1:10 ratio lol xx


Well that's confusing lol. Could you not change yourself or do you not have the confidence yet xx


----------



## grainger (May 21, 2017)

Here's today:

7.16 - 7.3
11.15 - 4.6
13.27 - 5.2
15.28 - 8.7
16.02 - 10.5
20.52 - 12.3
22.25 - 6.2

The spike is due to a stupidly huge over indulgence of malteasers... v tasty tho!


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Everyone is commenting about spikes and I wouldn't even class them as spikes lol x


----------



## SB2015 (May 21, 2017)

Here are mine for last week, with a focus on premeal readings and others shown in between.
No Libre active at present so not sure what is happening in between, which is fine for now.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2017)

Here are mine for 21/5/17:

05:05 - 6.2
10:55 - 7.8
17:20 - 3.9
21:30 - 4.1

Usually test more often e.g. post-meal tests, but didn't yesterday for some reason!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 22, 2017)

Here are my past 2 days. No libre on at the mo so feeling bereft.
21/5
Waking 3.8 ( this was final libre reading so was actually probably more like high 5s)
8:25 - 6.8
11am (after shopping) - 6.3
Didn't do any in the afternoon 
7:25pm  before dinner - 5.8
10:35 Before bed - 8.0 (there's that pesky rich tea biscuit!)

22/5
Waking -6.0
Before brekkie (big bowl porridge, bolus 40 mins before) - 7.3
Mid archery reading - about 11am - 8.0
After archery at 12:15 - 5.7
Again none in afternoon 
7pm  before dinner - 5.7
10pm Before bed - 5.3

These are both pretty good days for me.


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Well that's confusing lol. Could you not change yourself or do you not have the confidence yet xx


Not too confident on it yet although it was me that changed my breakfast in the first place due to too many hypos and it was a weekend so nobody to get in touch with lol xx


----------



## Sprogladite (May 22, 2017)

I will join in on this once my basal is switched lol...my numbers for the last few days have been atrocious!


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2017)

Kaylz - just do it and knock another half unit off your brekkie dose.  Good God woman - if you're high for a couple of hours until you test again - it ain't gonna harm you - whereas having hypos all over the place might.  It will either work or not !


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Kaylz - just do it and knock another half unit off your brekkie dose.  Good God woman - if you're high for a couple of hours until you test again - it ain't gonna harm you - whereas having hypos all over the place might.  It will either work or not !


I tried a bit more testing today but I just cant figure out what to do with the results yet haha I'm no good at this at all I end up a bit higher than starting point 4 hours later but dropped within an hour of eating so don't see how reducing the bolus would have me anywhere near the pre meal if I go higher than pre meal with what I'm doing now this stuff confuses me too much  x


----------



## Sprogladite (May 22, 2017)

Ok mine for today (as they're alright lol):

3am this morning - 6.8 (ate one x kit kat cookies n cream, 2 x gulps of lucozade - ongoing issue with basal causing severe hypos)
Waking (7:13) - 7.6
Pre breakfast - 6.1
Post breakfast - 5.1
11:00am - 6.3
11:30am - 7.8
Pre lunch - 6.4

Not horrendous but I did go for a walk inbetween the 11:30 and pre lunch injections as I was creeping up.  I also use a libre so only a couple of the above have been verified with a finger prick. This is a nice contrast to yesterday and Saturday where I spent both days between 10 & 20 lol


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2017)

Why is it necessary to get back to where you were, at every mealtime ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 22, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Why is it necessary to get back to where you were, at every mealtime ?



No sure it's necessary, but it is one of the things I look for as a check that my insulin:carb ratio is working at whatever time of day. Not that I stress very much if it isn't because of all the variables and factors involved - not least the potential differences in the readings themselves which could easily skew things if we assume they are all always 100% accurate.

I tend to find it more helpful to treat results within 1-2 mmol/L of each other as being 'more or less the same'. But then try to keep within 4-10 as much as I can, and try to have as few readings <4 as I can manage


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

Not back exactly but somewhere close, I'm scared to even change my breakfast haha and i am really starting to get fed up of granola i can tell you!! lol x


----------



## Sprogladite (May 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Not back exactly but somewhere close, I'm scared to even change my breakfast haha and i am really starting to get fed up of granola i can tell you!! lol x


You need to try those breakfast bites I sent you the recipe for!! Lol xxxx


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> No sure it's necessary, but it is one of the things I look for as a check that my insulin:carb ratio is working at whatever time of day


That's along the lines of what i was thinking but couldn't figure out how to word haha x


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> You need to try those breakfast bites I sent you the recipe for!! Lol xxxx


I would probably eat that bake recipe for lunch or dinner though  xxxx


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2017)

Mike - Kaylz doesn't have the kind of control we might, over details like this - she's on MDI !   And she's pretty insulin sensitive from what I've seen of her results since she joined us.

Kaylz - I've always tried upping or downing doses on a couple of occasions but not consecutive days - say a weekday and a weekend day, with the same food on each.  Then to fine tune it - try a few grammes of carb more or less until I get as close as I can, to where I want to be.  You just have to experiment on this type of scenario yourself for your whole life before you - without outside assistance - so just don't get bogged down in minutiae and fear at this stage, is all I'm saying !


----------



## Mrs B (May 22, 2017)

Oh can I join in too? Interesting to see what others BG is like. Especially since i've just started injecting insulin. At the moment i've only been advised to do pre meal testing & before bedtime. I'm going to ask about post meal tests at my app tomorrow. 

20/05/17

9.2 Pre Breakfast
9.2 Pre Lunch
12.7 Pre Dinner
13.6 Bedtime

21/05/17

9.4 Pre Breakfast
8.1 Pre Lunch
5.8 - this was done roughly 2 hrs after lunch due to me feeling sick. Felt awful. 
7.0 Pre Dinner
10.4 Bedtime 

I don't have any idea about upping insulin or that yet. I just take the units my DSN advised. Back tomorrow to see her. Xx


----------



## Amberzak (May 22, 2017)

View media item 143
I'm aiming for a near perfect day today. Honestly it's never normally like this.


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> View media item 143
> I'm aiming for a near perfect day today. Honestly it's never normally like this.


Unfortunately comes up with error if i click on it hun  but from your comment we obviously know it's going well so well done  x


----------



## Amberzak (May 22, 2017)

It's basically a straight line in perfect range.


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> It's basically a straight line in perfect range.


Awesome  x


----------



## Sprogladite (May 22, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> It's basically a straight line in perfect range.


Must be something in the air today, mine is also really good (for a change! Lol)


----------



## pav (May 22, 2017)

Mine is up and down as usual.

20/05/17  03:39  12.8 woke up at silly o'clock
20/05/17  10:02   6.4 pre breakfast
20/05/17  11:31   10.7 After breakfast
20/05/17  13:07   9.4 Was about to drive and changed my mind
20/05/17  14:33   6.3 pre lunch
20/05/17  18:29   8.4 Was about to drive and changed my mind
20/05/17  20:43   10.3 pre normally have a late dinner, just a bit late as feeling rough (poss due to med change.

21/05/17   07:10   5.7 pre breakfast
21/05/17   10:10   11.3 before driving
21/05/17   12:25   6.8 pre early lunch
21/05/17   13:26   8.1 before driving
21/05/17   16:37   15.2 pre driving and after early dinner
21/05/17   19:41   7.4 pre driving
21/05/17   21:50   4.9 feel like I was going a bit low and due to having a very early dinner had a snack.

22/05/17   09:51   6.0  pre breakfast
22/05/17   12:08  14.0 usual strange high, even after cutting branches up and filling wheelie bins
22/05/17   13:29  10.9 was pre lunch, but delayed as still high.
22/05/17   15:15   4.5 got it wrong again, even after a snack of some dry roast  peanuts dropped quicker than it should of done.

A few extra tests due to driving at various times during the weekend.


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for joining in @pav as you seem to be the only member that's Type 2 to have added to thread so thank you very much  x


----------



## pav (May 22, 2017)

Added more info as forgot to include why testing.


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

Ok as promised my follow on
21 May
Bedtime - 5.5 (had a biscuit)
22nd May
7:07 - 6.3
8:27 - 4.7 - 1 hour after breakfast
8:57 - 5.1
9:27 - 5.8
11:27 - 7.0 - 4 hours after breakfast and pre lunch
1:58 - 7.2 - 2 hours after lunch
4:27 - 6.2 - pre dinner
I only tested so much this morning to see if I could work out what was going on with my problems but I cant make anything out from it so if any of you do please chip in haha x


----------



## pav (May 22, 2017)

Would love to see numbers like that, the 4.7 just a bit low for some, though had similar results when testing having eaten something. Seems to be like I was catching my levels on the way down and the food I had eaten had not worked it's way into the system and the levels were still dropping after the initial test.


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

I know that but it's the problems with my insulin I'm concerned about as I can drop hypo from a 6 in 2 hours x


----------



## pav (May 22, 2017)

Not found the answer to that one as even being on meds that cause hypos I can go from the high teens to hypo in around a couple of hours, with eating the same foods day in day out.


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2017)

pav said:


> Not found the answer to that one as even being on meds that cause hypos I can go from the high teens to hypo in around a couple of hours, with eating the same foods day in day out.


Exactly my problem although only at breakfast now it seems x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 22, 2017)

Well. So far today..

Waking at 10am with a 7.6
12:33 - 9.1
14:45 - 3.3
15:00 - 3.7
15:13 4.4
18:40 7.5


----------



## Ditto (May 22, 2017)

Fascinating thread. I do mine already in the 'what did you eat today' thread so won't repeat myself. Really interesting to see everybody's readings.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 22, 2017)

Ok here goes for mine 
21/05
7am Fasting 6.2
1pm Pre lunch 6.8
3pm After lunch 5.8
7pm Pre dinner 5.6 
9.30pm After dinner 7.9
Midnight Bedtime 6.8

22/05 
9am 6.8 fasting 
12.30pm pre lunch 6.2
3.30pm after lunch 10.4 it was the peppercorn sauce I had 
8pm pre dinner 4.9 
10pm 6.1 
Not bedtime yet but will test and show results tomorrow. 

My tests when I began this was 
Feb 1st 2017 
Pre breakfast 12.5
After breakfast 14.0
Per lunch 10.2 
After lunch 8.2
Per dinner 10.7
After dinner 14.4 
Bedtime 13.3 
All high bar one and I was told not to test yeah right. I test to stop me worrying. 
The contrast from then to now.


----------



## New-journey (May 22, 2017)

Great thread!
Waking 5.2
2 hours after breakfast 6.9
Before Lunch 6.1
After lunch 7.2
Before dinner 5.4
2 hours after 6.1
Bed time 5.8


----------



## pav (May 22, 2017)

Stable would be nice showing the last 2 weeks, the low is from a duff test strip.


----------



## grainger (May 22, 2017)

Here comes my yoyo day...

7.21 - 6.4
7.41 - 7.1
10.15 - 12.4
12.25 - 18.8 (ops!)
13.25 - 17.1
14.42 - 6.1
15.46 - 3.3
16.00 - 5.0
17.00 - 3.1
17.05 - 2.8 
17.13 - 4.3
20.18 - 11.9
23.09 - 3.9
23.42 - 5.5 

Slightly more testing than my gp thinks is necessary but wow could you imagine if I hadn't!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 23, 2017)

Play the game, or don't !

Only joking!
Mine are:
7.2
8.2
6.4
10.2


----------



## Kaylz (May 23, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Play the game, or don't !


Sorry have I offended anyone with this? X


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 23, 2017)

Yesterday-
Waking - 6.1
Pre brekkie - 6.4
Pre-lunch 5.5
Mid-aft ( 2.5 hrs after lunch) - 6.1
Pre-dinner -5.2
Bedtime 7.4


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Yesterday-
> Waking - 6.1
> Pre brekkie - 6.4
> Pre-lunch 5.5
> ...


Well, we can see why your last HbA1c was so good!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 23, 2017)

Robin said:


> Well, we can see why your last HbA1c was so good!



 Thanks @Robin. I'm trying!
Probably spiked slightly after lunch and dinner but without a libre I can't be sure. So bereft 
Think I'll put the next one on tomorrow - can't stand not having the graph and my fingers are killing me again already!


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2017)

grainger said:


> Here comes my yoyo day...
> 
> 7.21 - 6.4
> 7.41 - 7.1
> ...


Goodness!  I hope you have a much steadier day today!


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2017)

OK, yesterday:

06:00 - 5.6
11:00 - 6.0
14:00 - 6.6
17:10 - 7.3
21:30 - 5.9

Did quite a bit of gardening yesterday, so ate quite a few preemptive jelly babies, but didn't test as didn't feel low at any point and couldn't be bothered to take off my boots to traipse through the house and get my meter (I have jelly babies in every room ) Will have to remember to put that Libre sensor on today!


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2017)

Yesterday was hypo day. OH and I had to collect passengers from Heathrow, in the rush hour, and although I wasn't doing the driving, it got me out of routine. I expected a double caffeine shot and almond croissant at Caffe Nero, and the stress, to raise my BG, but they seem to have had the opposite effect. These are all Libre readings.
7.30am 4.9 waking
9am 8.8 1hr after breakfast
10am 4.5 (Had a bit of flapjack to keep me topped up)
11.30 7.9
1pm 6.2 pre lunch
2.30pm 9.5
6pm 2.9 Didn't notice how low I'd got til we got home.
7pm pre dinner 4.8
10pm bedtime 3.3 had a small banana and a small piece of flapjack.
10.40pm 6.3
11pm 6.7
Midnight 6.8

Don't quite know what was going on, normally a banana and flapjack would have skyrocketed me. I was then steady all night. It was very hot in the car, sitting in traffic, probably took more out of me than I realised, (I always back seat drive!)


----------



## zx10pilot (May 23, 2017)

My caveat for these results is that according to my c-peptide my pancreas hasn't quite given up yet... so my BG control is (in my consultant's words) slightly easier at the moment... for me, all the while it's still doing something I'm lucky...
Sunday:
7.0 - 7.15am
6.5 - 10.25am
7.1 - 12.21pm
5.8 - 4.41pm
5.8 - 6.52pm
5.9 - 11.20pm
6.4 - 12.41am

Monday
7.9 - 8.33am
7.8 - 10.20am
7.5 - 1.30pm
6.7 - 3.55pm
6.9 - 5.22pm
8.1 - 6.44pm (Why?? - so retested...)
7.5 - 6.45pm
6.4 - 8.57pm
8.8 - 1.28am (had some twiglets in the evening and might have got the ratio a bit wrong...)


----------



## Amigo (May 23, 2017)

This is really interesting to me because sometimes I see the morning levels thread and think how much better people are doing. This shows a much truer reflection of fluctuations through the day. 

I don't test enough to be interesting but it's very rare for my levels to fluctuate beyond 3 points throughout the entire day. Hope that's a good thing even though it's rare for me to drop below 5.9 at any time and I'm more likely to be mid 6's to 7.4 most of the time. I think I've only had about three or four double digit results in over 2 years.


----------



## Kaylz (May 23, 2017)

Sorry guys just checking in on here now as been at the hospital all day (had another injection for my left eye too but I knew I was needing it the end of last week but left it till my check up so no surprise)
Waking and pre breakfast - 5.9
Just after 12 so 5 hours after breakfast and pre dinner - 5.0
About half 2ish - 7.0
About 4:20 - 6.3
Moral of the story stick to what you know and usually do!! (I had to inject straight after my eye injection and eat my lunch straight away whilst I was walking out the hospital as had to get the bus to get back to another town for another appointment )
Thanks everyone for keeping this going  x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 23, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry guys just checking in on here now as been at the hospital all day (had another injection for my left eye too but I knew I was needing it the end of last week but left it till my check up so no surprise)
> Waking and pre breakfast - 5.9
> Just after 12 so 5 hours after breakfast and pre dinner - 5.0
> About half 2ish - 7.0
> ...


Glad your appointment went well Kaylz and that the eye you had the injection in isn't too sore, brave lass  xxx


----------



## grovesy (May 23, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry guys just checking in on here now as been at the hospital all day (had another injection for my left eye too but I knew I was needing it the end of last week but left it till my check up so no surprise)
> Waking and pre breakfast - 5.9
> Just after 12 so 5 hours after breakfast and pre dinner - 5.0
> About half 2ish - 7.0
> ...


Sounds like a busy day.


----------



## Kaylz (May 23, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Sounds like a busy day.


Very busy day, was glad to get home and grab a coffee this afternoon  x


----------



## Bloden (May 24, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I think sometimes it's good to remember that we're all human and we don't sit between 4.5 and 7 all day every day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting this thread, Kaylz. Sometimes I get the impression that ev1 else is doing beautifully and I'm the only one on a diabetes roller coaster. Straight BG lines are definitely not something I see very often on the Libre.

Well done to all those 'straight-liners' - what 's your secret? Share, share...


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

I was all the 6s yesterday! 

05:00 - 6.4
11:00 - 6.3
14:00 - 6.4
16:45 - 6.1
21:30 - 6.4!


----------



## Bloden (May 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> Yesterday was more mixed
> 4.7 waking
> 11.8, 2hrs after brekkie ( still not got this granola sorted)
> 5.2 pre lunch
> ...


So, what's your plan of action for squashing that post-granola spike, Robin? I always get a post-brekkie spike, but if I up my insulin I crash (bang wallop) mid-morning. It'd be interesting to hear what you do.


----------



## New-journey (May 24, 2017)

Yesterday
Fasting 4.3
After Breakfast 4.7
Before lunch 6.8 (had been eating chocolate without injecting)
After lunch 6.4
Before dinner 5,2
After dinner 4.8 (had a snack)
Bedtime 5.6
Obviously crying all day doesn't affect my levels, that was a good day for me.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 24, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking 6.2
9:35am -pre brekkie -5.6
1:05pm pre lunch -6.0
3:50pm - 5.3
7:30pm pre dinner - 6.2
bedtime 6.1


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2017)

Bloden said:


> So, what's your plan of action for squashing that post-granola spike, Robin? I always get a post-brekkie spike, but if I up my insulin I crash (bang wallop) mid-morning. It'd be interesting to hear what you do.


At the moment, I think the best option is slinging the rest of the packet in the bin! 
More insulin isn't the answer, because I'm back to normal by lunchtime. Bolusing (up to an hour) earlier helps, but I still went slightly into double figures last time I tried it.
 And if I'm going out, I can't wait for an hour before eating. It's my pesky dawn phenom that causes most of the problem, if I didn't eat and didn't inject, I'd still be up to 10-11 an hour after I'd got up. You can see from the Libre trace how steeply I start to rise once I've got out of bed! I waited as long a I dared after injecting before I ate, once I saw the trace on the downward path.
It's probably back to scrambled egg for brekkie!


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> At the moment, I think the best option is slinging the rest of the packet in the bin!
> More insulin isn't the answer, because I'm back to normal by lunchtime. Bolusing (up to an hour) earlier helps, but I still went slightly into double figures last time I tried it.
> And if I'm going out, I can't wait for an hour before eating. It's my pesky dawn phenom that causes most of the problem, if I didn't eat and didn't inject, I'd still be up to 10-11 an hour after I'd got up. You can see from the Libre trace how steeply I start to rise once I've got out of bed! I waited as long a I dared after injecting before I ate, once I saw the trace on the downward path.
> It's probably back to scrambled egg for brekkie!
> View attachment 3401


Wow, that really is a jump!  Pesky DP!


----------



## Bloden (May 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> At the moment, I think the best option is slinging the rest of the packet in the bin!
> More insulin isn't the answer, because I'm back to normal by lunchtime. Bolusing (up to an hour) earlier helps, but I still went slightly into double figures last time I tried it.
> And if I'm going out, I can't wait for an hour before eating. It's my pesky dawn phenom that causes most of the problem, if I didn't eat and didn't inject, I'd still be up to 10-11 an hour after I'd got up. You can see from the Libre trace how steeply I start to rise once I've got out of bed! I waited as long a I dared after injecting before I ate, once I saw the trace on the downward path.
> It's probably back to scrambled egg for brekkie!
> View attachment 3401


Thanks, Robin.  Yep, I'd drop that granola in the bin too.
I do all sorts to deal with my (at the mo) mega-spike at 1 hour after breakfast: a low-GL breakfast with some fat and lotsa fibre, 15 mins on my ex bike, inject 15 mins before eating...but still, I spike! My endo'd say "more insulin!" but then, like I said, if I do that I crash 2 hours later. There IS one more thing I could try to flatten the spike (according to Gary Scheiner) - add vinegar to my meal...


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Robin.  Yep, I'd drop that granola in the bin too.
> I do all sorts to deal with my (at the mo) mega-spike at 1 hour after breakfast: a low-GL breakfast with some fat and lotsa fibre, 15 mins on my ex bike, inject 15 mins before eating...but still, I spike! My endo'd say "more insulin!" but then, like I said, if I do that I crash 2 hours later. There IS one more thing I could try, according to Gary Scheiner - add vinegar to my meal...


Yuk! There's last resorts and last resorts! I sprinkle an omega 3 seed mix over mine, In the hopes of slowing everything down.
I just shot out of bed because I remembered the plumber was coming, and from 5.1 on waking, I'm already 8.4 an hour later, and all I've had is a cup of tea with a dash of milk. I sometimes think I should take my insulin up to bed with me and whack some bolus in the minute I wake up. Increasing basal to cope with the morning spike hasn't worked, I just crash into hypo land at 3am.


----------



## Amberzak (May 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> Yuk! There's last resorts and last resorts! I sprinkle an omega 3 seed mix over mine, In the hopes of slowing everything down.
> I just shot out of bed because I remembered the plumber was coming, and from 5.1 on waking, I'm already 8.4 an hour later, and all I've had is a cup of tea with a dash of milk. I sometimes think I should take my insulin up to bed with me and whack some bolus in the minute I wake up. Increasing basal to cope with the morning spike hasn't worked, I just crash into hypo land at 3am.


Robin how do you show those photos? I want to put a photo of my libre up. 

Yes totally agree with what others are saying, I sometimes think I'm the only one with rollercoaster sugars, that I'm the only one that will have a reading of 18. But seeing this shows I am not alone.


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> Robin how do you show those photos? I want to put a photo of my libre up.
> 
> Yes totally agree with what others are saying, I sometimes think I'm the only one with rollercoaster sugars, that I'm the only one that will have a reading of 18. But seeing this shows I am not alone.


I'm using an iPad, so I take the photo on the iPad, then click on 'upload a file' below, and it gives me options to choose a picture from the camera roll and click to upload it.
Agree about roller coaster sugars, sometime I think everyone else is managing theirs except me!


----------



## Amberzak (May 24, 2017)

Thanks. Makes sense. I kept clicking on photo. I'm on my iPhone. 

Anyway, this is me this morning.


----------



## Kaylz (May 24, 2017)

Yay @Amberzak can see this one  well done, hope it stays steady throughout the day  x


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Robin.  Yep, I'd drop that granola in the bin too.
> I do all sorts to deal with my (at the mo) mega-spike at 1 hour after breakfast: a low-GL breakfast with some fat and lotsa fibre, 15 mins on my ex bike, inject 15 mins before eating...but still, I spike! My endo'd say "more insulin!" but then, like I said, if I do that I crash 2 hours later. There IS one more thing I could try to flatten the spike (according to Gary Scheiner) - add vinegar to my meal...


Update, a bit more successful today, 'Twin Peaks' effect. I waited a whole hour before eating after injecting bolus. I wouldn't have done that without a Libre on, nor if I'd been going out. Could maybe get away with the granola occasionally when I get bored of other breakfast standbys.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 24, 2017)

Bedtime one on the 22/5 was a 6.3 
23/5
8.30 8.1???? 
10.30 6.5 
12noon 6.5 
2pm 9.1 that would be the mocha I had and no moment as I sat on my bum to watch training videos 
7.30pm 5.1
9.30 7.5
Midnight 7.0 
Not sure what's going on with my morning one of late as it's all over the shop.


----------



## Kaylz (May 24, 2017)

Ok guys only updating with last nights bed time reading will continue tomorrow with full day of todays so
23rd May
9:50pm - 5.3 (bedtime biscuit, unfortunately not so enjoyable as they have started to go soft, must eat them more often rather than only having when too low to go to bed haha) x


----------



## Bloden (May 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> Update, a bit more successful today, 'Twin Peaks' effect.View attachment 3404 I waited a whole hour before eating after injecting bolus. I wouldn't have done that without a Libre on, nor if I'd been going out. Could maybe get away with the granola occasionally when I get bored of other breakfast standbys.


That's the spirit! An occasional treat before a long walk...a whole hour?!


----------



## Bloden (May 24, 2017)

Nice straight line, Amberzak. This was my best day recently (there's no straight lines around here). This thread turning into a show and tell.


----------



## Kaylz (May 24, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Nice straight line, Amberzak. This was my best day recently (there's no straight lines around here).View attachment 3407 This thread turning into a show and tell.


Your line reminds me of Bart Simpsons hair haha, I feel so odd having no libre and all you guys posting pics, no doubt after northy puts his sensor on he'll maybe do the same lol x


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Your line reminds me of Bart Simpsons hair haha, I feel so odd having no libre and all you guys posting pics, no doubt after northy puts his sensor on he'll maybe do the same lol x


Not sure I want to see Northerner's, it'll be annoyingly perfect, won't it!


----------



## Kaylz (May 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> Not sure I want to see Northerner's, it'll be annoyingly perfect, won't it!


Very true!! anyone wondered if he is actually diabetic? LOL (jokes of course) x


----------



## grainger (May 24, 2017)

Today:

07:53 - 7.9
09:03 - 7.0
10.24 - 8.2
14.43 - 9.4
15.33 - 7.7
17.26 - 3.9
20.18 - 7.3
21.21 - 8.8

Sitting higher than ideal but to be honest I'm pretty happy with this. Any day when I stay in single figures is a result for me


----------



## pav (May 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I was all the 6s yesterday!
> 
> 05:00 - 6.4
> 11:00 - 6.3
> ...




Careful Alan, you might be getting someone telling you that your not a diabetic at this rate  , great levels though


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2017)

I've had an upsie  Downsie  day today
Fasting 5.3
Brekkie 4.6 - 7.1
Lunch didn't eat anything
Snack 4.7 - forgot to test
Dinner 4.2 - 3.2
Treated 3.2 -  4.1 15 mins later.
Will do bedtime reading later.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 24, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I've had an upsie  Downsie  day today
> Fasting 5.3
> Brekkie 4.6 - 7.1
> Lunch didn't eat anything
> ...


Hi Lin - looks like you've had a roller coaster of a day - poor you  - hope you have a more settled day tomorrow x
WL


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2017)

Good morning  Not a bad day for me yesterday. Despite doing quite a bit of gardening, I managed to avoid hypos, which is something of an achievement for me! 

04:40 - 6.1
10:05 - 4.9
11:05 - 5.7
14:00 - 5.7
17:25 - 6.1
21:30 - 5.8


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 25, 2017)

Bit of a roller coaster in the evening due to hypo.
Waking - 6.1
10:05 pre brekkie - 5.9
2:15 pre lunch - 6.8
4:45 - 4.6
6:20 - 8.0 ( due to a black currant and liquorice sweet)
7:10 - 2.6 didn't feel this one coming at all and had been driving just 2-3 mins beforehand 
7:40 -2.8
8:30 - 8.2
9:55 - 6.4
First real hypo since being on MDI and only second since DX (few days short of a year of my 1st diaversery). Normally feel them coming at about 4.2 and head them off with just 1 glucose tablet.


----------



## New-journey (May 25, 2017)

Good morning all and another good day yesterday.
Fasting 5.2
After Breakfast 7.2
Before lunch 6.2
After lunch 6.8
Before Dinner 5.8
After Dinner 5.9
Bedtime 5.5


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> First real hypo since being on MDI and only second since DX (few days short of a year of my 1st diaversery). Normally feel them coming at about 4.2 and head them off with just 1 glucose tablet.


Probably one that was dropping very slowly, the faster the drop, the stronger the hypo symptoms I find. Glad you made it home OK - must be scary to see that when you have just been driving


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

Morning guys 
Yesterday
6:59am - 4.6
9:21am - 5.8
11:22am - 5.3
1:52pm - 7.2
4:25pm - 5.3
6:54pm - 6.8
9:50pm - 6.5 x


----------



## Amberzak (May 25, 2017)

Yesterday started well (no libre now). 

8:30 - 6.3
11:24 - 5.1
1:54 (late lunch) -7.2
3:21 - 6.5

Then it went down hill. I allowed myself to get stressed with a deadline today. I didn't check my sugars until 7ish

7:12 - 18.4 
9:33 - 16.3

This morning good though

6:24 - 7.2


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> Yesterday started well (no libre now).
> 
> 8:30 - 6.3
> 11:24 - 5.1
> ...


Sorry to hear about the evening wobble , glad your feeling better today though, long may it continue  x


----------



## Amberzak (May 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry to hear about the evening wobble , glad your feeling better today though, long may it continue  x


This is the devestating effect of stress. Lol


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> This is the devestating effect of stress. Lol


The one day I've been stressed since diagnosis caused my levels to plummet 1 hour after lunch so I didn't like that much either haha x


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 26, 2017)

Yesterday (finger prick vs libre)
Waking - 5.6 / 4.4
9:50 pre brekkie - 6.1 / 4.6
12:15 pre lunch - 5.8 / 4.9
4:10 - 4.6 / 3.8
6:50 pre dinner - 4.7 / 3.9
Bedtime - 5.9 / 4.3


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

25th May
7:08am - 5.8
9:29am - 6.2
11:28am - 5.8
1:57pm - 5.9
4:25pm - 5.7
6:52pm - 7.8
9:52pm - 5.5 x


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2017)

And yesterday's lesson was, don't overcorrect a hypo!


----------



## grainger (May 26, 2017)

You lot all have incredible days! Mine yesterday wasn't too terrible

7.43 - 7.5 (waking/breakfast)
13.12 - 10.0 (lunch)
14.40 - 10.2 (post lunch)
18.01 - 4.2 (felt like I might be drifting towards hypo - ate a bag of hula hoops)
18.56 - 4.6 (just checking)
19.56 - 6.7 (dinner)
20.53 - 8.5 (post dinner)
23.18 - 7.5 (bed)


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2017)

Struggling a bit yesterday to keep the levels up, despite reducing insulin doses - hopefully I will manage better today as I have a new Libre sensor on 

04:40 - 6.5
08:30 - 3.3
10:45 - 5.0
13:30 - 3.6
17:30 - 5.9
21:30 - 5.0

According to the Libre I dipped below 4 for a small part of the night, but not by much.


----------



## Ditto (May 26, 2017)

I'm preparing to get shot down here but if you feel a hypo coming on or are having a hypo does it have to be sweet rubbish that you take to correct it? Is there nothing healthy that would bring you back from a hypo or deter one from coming on? 

As a food addict I'm very interested in this. Some of the things eaten I wouldn't even think to eat ever.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I'm preparing to get shot down here but if you feel a hypo coming on or are having a hypo does it have to be sweet rubbish that you take to correct it? Is there nothing healthy that would bring you back from a hypo or deter one from coming on?
> 
> As a food addict I'm very interested in this. Some of the things eaten I wouldn't even think to eat ever.


Basically yes it has to be quick acting so full of sugar, depends what you regard as healthy, some people class fruit juice as healthy and some people use that to treat a hypo, BUT it depends what works best and brings levels up quickly for the individual, my go to is jelly babies as is many others, others use fruit pastilles, Lucozade, skittles, fruit juice and so on x


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 26, 2017)

Usually something sweet as Kaylz says followed by a little carb. I normally have between 1-3 glucose tablets, depending on my level. Once I start rising I'll have a biscuit or a bite of a cereal bar.


----------



## New-journey (May 26, 2017)

Yesterday and happy again with my numbers. 

Fasting 6.1
After breakfast  6 3
Before lunch 4.2
After lunch  6.1
Before supper 5.5
After supper 6.9
Bed time 5.5


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

Snap on the bedtime @New-journey so twas a biscuit for me  x


----------



## New-journey (May 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Snap on the bedtime @New-journey so twas a biscuit for me  x


Snap! I had a spoonful of almond butter. Maybe I need to get some biscuits in but then they might just disappear!


----------



## New-journey (May 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I'm preparing to get shot down here but if you feel a hypo coming on or are having a hypo does it have to be sweet rubbish that you take to correct it? Is there nothing healthy that would bring you back from a hypo or deter one from coming on?
> 
> As a food addict I'm very interested in this. Some of the things eaten I wouldn't even think to eat ever.


I am like you and don't like to eat sweet rubbish  so have tried raisins, dates and bananas, works fine if only mild hypo or can feel levels going down but there are times though when only sugar will do.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Snap! I had a spoonful of almond butter. Maybe I need to get some biscuits in but then they might just disappear!


I have the Lotus ones, 5.7g carbs per biscuit so not too disastrous if one should decide to leap out the cupboard and down your throat!  x


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I have the Lotus ones, 5.7g carbs per biscuit so not too disastrous if one should decide to leap out the cupboard and down your throat!  x


I have them for that reason, too, they are cunning little so and sos, though, aren't they, always ambushing you as you walk past the cupboard...


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

Robin said:


> I have them for that reason, too, they are cunning little so and sos, though, aren't they, always ambushing you as you walk past the cupboard...


Agreed haha  just realised though the Belgian chocolate lotus biscuits are only 5g per biscuit so may have to keep an eye out for those  x


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I'm preparing to get shot down here but if you feel a hypo coming on or are having a hypo does it have to be sweet rubbish that you take to correct it? Is there nothing healthy that would bring you back from a hypo or deter one from coming on?
> 
> As a food addict I'm very interested in this. Some of the things eaten I wouldn't even think to eat ever.


If I've got a Libre sensor on, and can see I'm heading towards hypoland, a banana or dates will do it quickly enough for me, but if I'm suddenly really low, it needs to be jelly babies or fruit pastilles, for the instant glucose hit. Problem is, brain fog descends when seriously hypo, and I have been known to stand dithering in front of the cupboard with a vacant 'what shall I treat it with?' expression on my face, so having a regular, known 'go-to' is probably the best idea, I can normally give myself a kick and tell myself just to get on with the JBs or FPs.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Agreed haha  just realised though the Belgian chocolate lotus biscuits are only 5g per biscuit so may have to keep an eye out for those  x


There are Belgian chocolate Lotus? Why didn't I know about this! Kaylz, you're leading me astray! ( Have you seen the Lotus spread in a jar, like peanut butter? Our local co-op has it, I've never tried it, could be taking things a bit too far)


----------



## New-journey (May 26, 2017)

Robin said:


> If I've got a Libre sensor on, and can see I'm heading towards hypoland, a banana or dates will do it quickly enough for me, but if I'm suddenly really low, it needs to be jelly babies or fruit pastilles, for the instant glucose hit. Problem is, brain fog descends when seriously hypo, and I have been known to stand dithering in front of the cupboard with a vacant 'what shall I treat it with?' expression on my face, so having a regular, known 'go-to' is probably the best idea, I can normally give myself a kick and tell myself just to get on with the JBs or FPs.


Ha ha been there too!


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2017)

I don't think I have ever seen or tried Lotus biscuits.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

Robin said:


> There are Belgian chocolate Lotus? Why didn't I know about this! Kaylz, you're leading me astray! ( Have you seen the Lotus spread in a jar, like peanut butter? Our local co-op has it, I've never tried it, could be taking things a bit too far)


Take a look https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=277473793, yes I've seen it don't know whether or not to give it a go lol x


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I don't think I have ever seen or tried Lotus biscuits.


If you do you really must try them they are a caramelised flavour and they are absolutely delicious!  x


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2017)

Oh they packaging looks a bit like the biscuits you get given with coffee in many different shops. So maybe I have had.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Oh they packaging looks a bit like the biscuits you get given with coffee in many different shops. So maybe I have had.


Yeah some places do give them with coffee's although not here haha x


----------



## grainger (May 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I'm preparing to get shot down here but if you feel a hypo coming on or are having a hypo does it have to be sweet rubbish that you take to correct it? Is there nothing healthy that would bring you back from a hypo or deter one from coming on?
> 
> As a food addict I'm very interested in this. Some of the things eaten I wouldn't even think to eat ever.



Personally I use hypos as an excuse to eat rubbish really sugary food! (Basically find some pleasure out of a crappy situation) But when on health kick I try to stick to glucotabs then something reasonably healthy


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

Personally I've literally just used a jelly baby and a square of chocolate hey needs must  haha x


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Oh they packaging looks a bit like the biscuits you get given with coffee in many different shops. So maybe I have had.


Our local garden centre coffee shop was the first place I came across the individually wrapped ones. Took me a while to realise you could buy them by the whole packet!


----------



## grainger (May 27, 2017)

Today:

7.42 - 7.0
7.55 - 6.2
9.00 - 5.2
12.32 - 3.9
15.56 - 6.5
19.29 - 3.7
20.00 - 6.8
00.00 - 5.5


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 27, 2017)

Robin said:


> ( Have you seen the Lotus spread in a jar, like peanut butter? Our local co-op has it, I've never tried it, could be taking things a bit too far)


 100% recommend buying lotus spread!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2017)

Libre helped me stay out of hypos yesterday  I won't put down all the scans though, as I was a bit over-enthusiastic!  

04:50 - 5.8
10:40 - 7.5
17:00 - 6.2
22:00 - 6.1


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Libre helped me stay out of hypos yesterday  I won't put down all the scans though, as I was a bit over-enthusiastic!
> 
> 04:50 - 5.8
> 10:40 - 7.5
> ...


Wish I'd looked at my Libre more often, it might have helped! I front loaded carbs ready for painting a ceiling yesterday afternoon and still did a 13-3 downward plummet!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 27, 2017)

Yesterday. (Libre vs finger)
Waking 5.2
8:50 - 5.3 /6.4
11:05 - 4.8 / 6.3
1:35 - 4.2
3:40 - 8.3 / 8.1
6.30 - 2.7 / 2.9
7:20 - 5.2
10:15 - 7.3

Doesn't really tell the story as a couple of spikes in the afternoon for no good reason other than weather, plus a hypo at 9am as well as the one in the early evening.
View media item 144


----------



## Kaylz (May 27, 2017)

Yesterday
7:05am - 5.0
9:25am - 3.9
9:53am - 4.6
11:28am - 7.6
1:57pm - 4.8
3:09pm - 5.5
4:26pm - 6.8
6:58pm - 7.0
9:51pm - 7.1 x


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday
> 7:05am - 5.0
> 9:25am - 3.9
> 9:53am - 4.6
> ...


That's a superb sequence, @Kaylz!


----------



## Kaylz (May 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> That's a superb sequence, @Kaylz!


Thanks  would have looked much better without the hypo and the high of the 7.6 but seems most of us suffered a bit yesterday haha x


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks  would have looked much better without the hypo and the high of the 7.6 but seems most of us suffered a bit yesterday haha x


My 'range' is 3.9 to 7.8 - all your results fall within that, and would also be pretty similar (or better!) than a lot of people without diabetes might expect to see (except that they are blissfully unaware! )


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 27, 2017)

Today has been a good day.

Woke at 9am on 7.1
11:21 - 7.4
13:16 - 7.1
17:20 - 7.9
19:23 - 7.2
Now at 21:31 I'm 6.9


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2017)

First day for two weeks without my Libre 
7.30am 5.1
9.30am 6.8
1pm.     8.2
3.30pm 3.2
6pm.     5.8
10pm.  6.6


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 28, 2017)

Much better day yesterday until the Chinese . Very small hillocks rather than full blown Himalayas with added hypos!
Libre vs finger prick Libre was checked a bit more often than noted below.
Waking - 5.4
10:20 pre-brunch - 5.3/6.2
1:15 - 6.3/6.7
3:50 - 5.1
7:30 - pre Chinese - 4.3/5.1
Bedtime - 6.6/9.3


----------



## Kaylz (May 28, 2017)

Yesterday
7:06am - waking and pre breakfast - 5.2
9:25am - post breakfast - 5.2
11:29am - pre lunch - 6.1
1:59pm - post lunch - 6.7
4:33pm - pre dinner - 7.5
9:49pm - bedtime - 7.2 x


----------



## grainger (May 28, 2017)

Morning all.. 

9.17 - 3.6
10.42 - 8.0
12.46 - 4.6
13.34 - 5.7
17.32 - 6.2
19.20 - 3.3
20.29 - 8.1
22.35 - 2.9
23.27 - 4.7

It's actually quite interesting writing everything down as I only ever see my pump graphs these days normally


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2017)

Robin said:


> First day for two weeks without my Libre
> 7.30am 5.1
> 9.30am 6.8
> 1pm.     8.2
> ...


I did miss my Libre - so nice to have another one on now for a couple of weeks  Fortunately, this one seems to have similar levels of accuracy as the first one - all readings are within 1 mmol/l of a blood test, so I trust it 

Blood tests yesterday:

04:40 - 6.5
10:45 - 7.0
13:50 - 3.3 (was warned by Libre and confirmed )
16:45 - 6.5
22:00 - 6.2

Libre shows I was rock-steady overnight, something I have found very reassuring since I started using it


----------



## Kaylz (May 28, 2017)

My birthday is in November wonder what my dad would say if I asked him to get me a Libre haha x


----------



## zx10pilot (May 28, 2017)

the last two days results:
11.02 - 6.9 (had a lie in due to bad back)
13.05 - 7.7
16.34 - 5.9
18.57 - 6.1
21.54 - 7.2
01.09 - 5.5

09.24 - 7.1
11.50 - 8.1
13.48 - 6.2 lunch was steak and salad (with lashings of Lea & Perrins & Balsamic vinegar) - my absolute fave at the mo
19.04 - 7.0
21.13 - 6.9


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 29, 2017)

Yesterday (libre vs finger)
Waking - 5.4
9:25 pre brekkie - 5.3/5.8
12:20 pre lunch - 6.5/7.4 was doing housework all morning so thought this would be lower,
3:15 - 3.3/5.2 always go lower after dog walk, and then shoot up. Liver kindly must still be helping out 
7:05 pre dinner - 4.4/5.9
Bedtime - 5.3


----------



## stacey_28 (May 29, 2017)

Decided to join in ... 
27th May 
7.08am - 5.8 
13.46 - 4.1
18.06 - 6.7 
28th May
6.07 - 7.2
10.26 - 6.6
15.07 - 5.6
17.21 - 5.4 
21.40 - 7.2
29th May 
7.30 - 6.5


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2017)

Yesterday:

05:05 - 6.4
10:50 - 7.0
16:40 - 5.6
18:00 - 4.1 (and a jelly baby! )
22:15 - 7.0

According to the Libre I hovered around 4.9-5.1 through the night, then jumped back up to 6.6 as soon as I got up!  Certainly making me rethink about my former waking levels, and how little they probably have reflected my overnight levels in the past.


----------



## Kaylz (May 29, 2017)

stacey_28 said:


> Decided to join in ...
> 27th May
> 7.08am - 5.8
> 13.46 - 4.1
> ...


Thanks for joining in  x


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2017)

Yesterday.
9am (lie in) 5.7 
11am 7.0
1pm 8.0
3.30pm 7.4
6.30pm 5.7
8.30pm 7.5
10pm 9.9 
Bedtime one was a bit high, I'd eaten a banana ( with insulin) to ward off overnight cramp, which I often get after riding on a hot day. Seemed to work, anyway, was back down to 5.5 this morning.
My basal is at an all time low of 5 1/2 units at the moment.


----------



## grainger (May 29, 2017)

Morning all.. yesterday started high but got better

8.07 - 11.2
10.30 - 3.8
13.14 - 5.3
15.56 - 7.8
19.51 - 5.7
20.07 - 7.2
22.07 - 9.9

Must work at getting into the 5s and 6s more!


----------



## Kaylz (May 29, 2017)

Yesterday
7:08am - waking and pre breakfast - 5.1
9:30am - post breakfast - 5.8
12:01pm - pre lunch - 5.2
2:29pm - post lunch - 9.2 (didn't wait long enough between jabbing and eating )
2:54 - just thought I'd keep an eye on it to make sure it was coming down without intervention - 8.4
4:25pm -pre dinner - 6.6 (good job I didn't take the half unit correction my meter suggested)
7:35pm - back from shopping and just wanted to know - 5.4
9:51pm - bedtime - 5.9 x


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 29, 2017)

@Robin Are you on pre filled Lantus pens? Just wondering how you got a half unit Lantus basal pen as I'd like one. I'd like to try reducing mine slightly, but a full unit now would be too much I think.


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> @Robin Are you on pre filled Lantus pens? Just wondering how you got a half unit Lantus basal pen as I'd like one. I'd like to try reducing mine slightly, but a full unit now would be too much I think.


No, I'm on cartridges. I rang up Sanofi and asked them, and they sent me a Junior star free of charge. ( I'd had previous experience trying to get my GP surgery to prescribe the right pens, and someone else on here mentioned theyd got one direct from Sanofi, so I thought I'd cut out the middle man)


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 29, 2017)

Thanks Robin.


----------



## grovesy (May 30, 2017)

Not full day but nearly
6-46- 7.1
10-20 - 6.9
12-28- 6-4
14-20- 7.9
20-22- 5-9.


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2017)

Yesterday
7.30am 5.5
9am      7.5 (test before driving)
1pm.     7.5
2.30pm 14.3 (had front loaded carbs at lunch ready for walk, but had to delay because of rain)
3.30pm  4.2 (after walk, quite a drop!)
6pm.      5.7
10pm.    6.3


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 30, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking - 5.1
10:05 pre brekkie - 5.3
12:15 pre lunch - 4.2 (finger 5.7)
3:15 - 3.9 (finger 5.2)
7:05 pre dinner - 3.7 (finger 5.3)
Bedtime - 4.9


----------



## zx10pilot (May 30, 2017)

02.20 - 6.7 (stayed up late watching F1)
10.41 - 5.8
12.05 - 7.0 (didn't eat anything till lunch)
14.06 - 5.5
15.15 - 6.7
17.42 - 4.8 (that's what walking round IKEA does for you...)
19.35 - 6.1
01.41 - 6.7


----------



## Kaylz (May 30, 2017)

Bit of an odd one yesterday
7:07am - waking and pre breakfast - 4.7
9:32am - post breakfast - 3.9
9:57am - 4.4
11:32am - pre lunch - 6.2
2:03pm - post lunch - 8.7
4:24pm - pre dinner - 9.0
7:02pm - post dinner - 8.0
8:14pm - keeping an eye on things as taken a correction with dinner - 8.2 (didn't look hopeful for bedtime)
9:50pm - bedtime - 7.3 x


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 30, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Not back exactly but somewhere close, I'm scared to even change my breakfast haha and i am really starting to get fed up of granola i can tell you!! lol x


I haven't read all of these comments and sorry, I haven't been on for like a week!! Is there an app for this? My daughter has been poorly! Will update my readings soon...theyre not great though! 

Also, have you done DAFNE yet? x


----------



## Kaylz (May 30, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> I haven't read all of these comments and sorry, I haven't been on for like a week!! Is there an app for this? My daughter has been poorly! Will update my readings soon...theyre not great though!
> 
> Also, have you done DAFNE yet? x


Was starting to wonder where you'd gone and worried you'd been scared off! lol, there's not an app for this site that I'm aware of anyway unfortunately as that would be great, I hope your daughter is ok!! and no not done DAFNE have had a look and there doesn't even seem to be an equivalent of DAFNE near me, that's the problem with where I live there is absolutely NOTHING near haha, hope to hear from you soon  xx


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 30, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Was starting to wonder where you'd gone and worried you'd been scared off! lol, there's not an app for this site that I'm aware of anyway unfortunately as that would be great, I hope your daughter is ok!! and no not done DAFNE have had a look and there doesn't even seem to be an equivalent of DAFNE near me, that's the problem with where I live there is absolutely NOTHING near haha, hope to hear from you soon  xx



She's 1 and its her first Summer...and with the recent heat, it just didn't agree with her, SO clingy and sleepy! She's okay now that the weather has cooled down lol! Where do you live?? That's strange that you dont have a DAFNE! 

I'm not posting my readings today because they are utterly "s***" Last one 5 mins ago was HI....I'm not in a good place atm, but have set 2 hourly alarms on my blood meter instead of my pump, so no excuses now....hopefully! xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 30, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> She's 1 and its her first Summer...and with the recent heat, it just didn't agree with her, SO clingy and sleepy! She's okay now that the weather has cooled down lol! Where do you live?? That's strange that you dont have a DAFNE!
> 
> I'm not posting my readings today because they are utterly "s***" Last one 5 mins ago was HI....I'm not in a good place atm, but have set 2 hourly alarms on my blood meter instead of my pump, so no excuses now....hopefully! xx


I live in a crappy town in Scotland called Brechin, there are basically no shops just pubs and houses/flats!! I hope you start feeling better soon, send me a pm if you just want a chat anytime hun xx


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 30, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I live in a crappy town in Scotland called Brechin, there are basically no shops just pubs and houses/flats!! I hope you start feeling better soon, send me a pm if you just want a chat anytime hun xx


I shall PM you now  xx


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 30, 2017)

Well,  I haven't been below 16 today even with 2 correction doses!


----------



## Kaylz (May 30, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well,  I haven't been below 16 today even with 2 correction doses!


Hope you manage to get them down soon! and I hope you feel ok! xx


----------



## New-journey (May 30, 2017)

Today, quite a low day but no hypos.
Fasting 5.2
After Breakfast 4.8
Before Lunch 4.7
After Lunch 6.8
Before Dinner 4.7
After Dinner 5.7
Bedtime 6.1 (had a snack before bed)


----------



## grovesy (May 31, 2017)

Yesterday:
6.38- 7.5
9.06- 5.8
12.27- 6.5
17.38-5.9
20-13-8.0


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 31, 2017)

Yesterday (libre vs finger)
Waking 5.1
9:25 pre brekkie - 5.3/5.8
12:45 pre lunch - 5.1/5.7
4:05 - 4.4
6:55 pre dinner - 4.3/5.6
Bedtime 6.7
Pretty flat on Libre -


----------



## Kaylz (May 31, 2017)

Yesterday
7:06am - waking and pre breakfast - 4.9
9:07am - 1 and a half hours after finishing breakfast - 3.8
9:33am - 4.1
10:05am - 5.0
11:31am - pre lunch - 7.4
2:05pm - post lunch - 8.4
4:24pm - pre dinner-  6.9
7:02pm - post dinner - 8.4
9:54pm - bedtime - 7.0 x


----------



## grainger (May 31, 2017)

Yesterday:

7.54 - 7.0
8.53 - 7.4
11.10 - 6.3
12.44 - 4.4
16.50 - 2.7
20.08 - 6.2
23.48 - 8.6

Although this morning 11.0 so who knows what'll happen today


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2017)

Yesterday
7.30am 5.9
1.00pm 5.8
3.00pm 2.8
3.30pm 6.4
6.00pm 12.0 ( guess who overtreated their hypo!)
9.00pm 5.5
10.30pm 6.8


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 31, 2017)

Sooo finally did some testing today...alot of work needs doing though!! 

10:25 - 11.4
12:21 - 23.4
13:30 - Set change
13:58 - 21.0
15:41 - 31.7 (did a set change...turns out my cannula hadn't inserted properly so was bent! )
16:40 - 25.6
18:29 - 10.4
19:14 - 12.6
20:45 - 14.2

After a few changes...I am hoping tomorrow is a better day....can only dream!! x


----------



## New-journey (May 31, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Sooo finally did some testing today...alot of work needs doing though!!
> 
> 10:25 - 11.4
> 12:21 - 23.4
> ...


Well done for testing and sharing your numbers, do keep on sharing. I wish you success with the changes you are making.


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 31, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Well done for testing and sharing your numbers, do keep on sharing. I wish you success with the changes you are making.


Thank you...I know they are dreadful....having issues with pretty much everything at the moment! :S


----------



## New-journey (May 31, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Thank you...I know they are dreadful....having issues with pretty much everything at the moment! :S


That makes you even more courageous! Do ask questions on the forum about anything. I am ignorant on pumps but many are very experienced. Sending even more support (((HUGS)))


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 31, 2017)

New-journey said:


> That makes you even more courageous! Do ask questions on the forum about anything. I am ignorant on pumps but many are very experienced. Sending even more support (((HUGS)))


Thank you...I have been on the pump for a while...it's just my stupid mental health that's failing me...or am I failing myself?? x


----------



## New-journey (May 31, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Thank you...I have been on the pump for a while...it's just my stupid mental health that's failing me...or am I failing myself?? x


I hope it's ok, writing you a personal message.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jun 1, 2017)

Yesterday.
Waking - 5.1
9:10 pre brekkie - 5.7/7.2
12:00 pre lunch - 4.4/5.4
3:15 - 3.8
6:45 pre dinner - 4.1/5.8
Bedtime - 5.1/6.9


----------



## grovesy (Jun 1, 2017)

Yesterday.
7-05-8.3
10-05-7.2
17-41-9.2
19-59-6.9.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 1, 2017)

Yesterday
Bit of an odd one
7:06am - waking and pre breakfast - 5.8
8:57am - 1 and a half hours post breakfast - 6.2
9:27am - 2 hours post breakfast - 6.1
11:32am - pre lunch - 6.5
2:05pm - post lunch - 8.1
4:25pm - pre dinner - 7.8 (entered into meter 29g carbs total was 29.4g it suggested a 3 unit dose, 28g suggested a 2.5 unit dose, I took 2.5 units instead of 3 as I knew the 3 would put me far too low for bed)
9:50pm - bedtime - 5.8  x


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Jun 1, 2017)

yesterday:
 7.30am: 5.6
midmorning: 6.9
pre lunch:7.5
midafternoon:6.9
pre dinner: 7.0
2 hours post dinner: (oops)21.4 (massive miss calculation ate out at new restaurant and forgot to account for the super sweet sauce) Happens occasionally thats life LOL
before bed: 6.8
1am: hypo 3.8
6.30am: hypo 3.7 

thats been a fun 24 hours LOL


----------



## Robin (Jun 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> (entered into meter 29g carbs total was 29.4g it suggested a 3 unit dose, 28g suggested a 2.5 unit dose, I took 2.5 units instead of 3 as I knew the 3 would put me far too low for bed)
> 9:50pm - bedtime - 5.8  x


Thus proving that experience triumphs over reliance on machines ( often repeated in ordinary day to day life, I find!)


----------



## Robin (Jun 1, 2017)

Yesterday. An odd day, I was trying out a new rye bread, with questionable results! ( it was reduced to 30p, couldn't resist!)
7.30- 6.8
12.30- 9.5
4pm- 7.5
6pm- 8.4
8pm- 4.9 (after gardening, had a bit of cake to maintain levels)
10pm - 10.4 (oops, obv had too much cake! Decided not to correct in case I dropped in the night from the gardening, only I didn't, and was 8.3 this morning.)


----------



## Amigo (Jun 1, 2017)

Not very interesting levels yesterday but varied between 6.7 - 7.7 (tested 4 times).

I don't hit the desired 5's but stay within a fairly tight range so hopefully that's a good thing).


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 1, 2017)

2 more readings from last night....
22:50 - 11.8
23:59 - 4.6

Woke up this morning on a 8.4


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 1, 2017)

Today's levels

11:29 - 8.4
16:03 - 13.2
17:48 - 10.4
19:08 - 8.9
20:51 - 8.4

Not brilliant day...but ten times better than before! xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 1, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Today's levels
> 
> 11:29 - 8.4
> 16:03 - 13.2
> ...


Well done! Go for it girl!  xx


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 1, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Today's levels
> 
> 11:29 - 8.4
> 16:03 - 13.2
> ...



Hey they're looking great! Much better than before! Good to see those single figures


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 1, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hey they're looking great! Much better than before! Good to see those single figures


Thank you! hoping tomorrow is even better! x


----------



## New-journey (Jun 1, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Today's levels
> 
> 11:29 - 8.4
> 16:03 - 13.2
> ...


Well done, fantastic numbers, you are doing so well!


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 1, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Well done, fantastic numbers, you are doing so well!


Thank you!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jun 2, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking - 5.1
9:35 pre brekkie - 4.5/6.1
12 pre lunch ( had to eat earlier as had hospital apps in the afternoon) - 5.2/6.4
2:25 - 5.8
6:30 pre dinner - 4.1/4.8
Bedtime - 5.0


----------



## grovesy (Jun 2, 2017)

Yesterday:
6.59-6.7
09.35-5.1
12.19-6.1
14.22-8.1
18.11-10.1
20.54-7.8.
Hoping I don't get the munchies today like i have the last couple.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 2, 2017)

Yesterday
7:08am - waking and pre brekkie - 5.3
9:28am - post brekkie - 4.1 (square of chocolate and a milky coffee)
10:02am - making sure I'd come up - 6.5
11:30am - pre lunch - 6.7
2:02pm - post lunch - 7.0
4:23pm - pre dinner - 6.5
9:49pm - bedtime - 7.4 x


----------



## Robin (Jun 2, 2017)

Yesterday.
7.30- 8.3
11am- 8.5
12.30-9.6
3.30-6.2
6pm-5.4
8pm-7.4
10pm-5.5
More tests than usual (except when I'm using a Libre) but I wanted to make sure I'd settled again after the overnight blip, which seemed to carry on til lunchtime.


----------



## pav (Jun 2, 2017)

Yesterday

04:18  3.5   on waking at silly o'clock and feeling rough
04:37  5.3   checking hypo treatment was working
08:08  6.7   before breakfast and before driving, was expecting this to be a lot higher as had the munches when hypo and thought I over did the hypo                        treats
13:08  3.8   feeling hypo symptoms, even after allowing a bit extra at breakfast for being out.
13:17  4.1   after treating hypo and checking levels were rising
13:53  8.4   before lunch
14:45 11.1  before driving and after lunch (white bread spike)
17:46  8.9   before driving
20:04  8.2   after tea and before driving
23:35  10.4  before bed (white bread spike)

I was out all day, and bought food while out instead of taking my own.

This morning

09:08   4.6  before breakfast

After the last appointment with the DN, she would of said I would of tested too many times, even though it was to comply with DVLA guide lines and sorting hypos out.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 2, 2017)

Yesterday 
Fasting 7.3 
Pre lunch 6.5 
After lunch 7.0
Pre dinner 6.8
After dinner 7.6
Bedtime 8.3


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice to hear from you @Dollypolly  haven't seen you around for a while, I hope your keeping ok! x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 2, 2017)

Had a few days off as the weather here has been glorious for a change so outdoors I went.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jun 3, 2017)

Yesterday.
Waking - 4.8
8:40 pre shopping (driving to and from) - 5.4/6.9
10:20 pre brekkie - 4.9/5.8
1:25 - 6.7. (3 squares milk chocolate and according to libre graph, despite correct bolus had hit almost 10.0)
3:10 pre late lunch - 4.6/6.1
6:20 pre dinner - 4.4/5.5
Bedtime - 4.9/6.3


----------



## grovesy (Jun 3, 2017)

Yesterday:
6.53- 6.7
9.03- 5-7
12.35-6.7
14.53-5.7
17.31-7.2
19.37-13.1
21.47-8.3


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 3, 2017)

Yesterday
7:08am - waking and pre breakfast - 5.8
9:31am - post breakfast - 4.6
11:32am - pre lunch - 6.2
2:04pm - post lunch - 6.9
4:23pm - pre dinner - 8.3 (no idea why didn't correct although what I couldn't manage of my dinner due to sore jaw worked out about 5g carbs)
9:50pm - bedtime - 6.8 x


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 3, 2017)

Yesterday - 
11:03 - 10.7 (really must try getting up earlier...but with a 1 year old who doesn't sleep it's kind of hard! LOL)
13:09 - 12.3
16:44 - 16.0
20:45 - 12.7
23:23 - 13.0

Today
11.08 - 9.9
15:51 - 18.6
17:54 - 18.5
19:33 - 12.9

Honestly dont know whats going on! I've upped everything!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jun 4, 2017)

Yesterday.
Waking - 5.0
10:55 pre brekkie - 4.7/6.5
3:10 pre late lunch - 4.4/5.9
6:35 pre dinner - 4.4/5.4
Bedtime - 6.7/8.4 not sure why as have had same dinner before and took the same bolus


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 4, 2017)

Yesterday (not going well)
7:08am - waking and pre breakfast - 4.9 (reduced bolus after recent drops)
9:30am - post breakfast - 6.5
11:31am - pre lunch - 6,2
2:05pm - post lunch - 8.8
4:25pm - pre dinner - 8.2
9:50pm - 7.1
really starting to experience troubles with lunch  x


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 4, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday (not going well)
> 7:08am - waking and pre breakfast - 4.9 (reduced bolus after recent drops)
> 9:30am - post breakfast - 6.5
> 11:31am - pre lunch - 6,2
> ...


Them readings are absolutely brilliant....in your case only panic if you go over 9.0mmol............and relax!!! xx


----------



## New-journey (Jun 5, 2017)

Yesterday was in London,
Fasting 4.7
After Breakfast 6.4
Before lunch 5.6
After lunch 7.2
Before Dinner 4.2
After Dinner 5.9
Before bed 6.9 (did snack when I got home)


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 5, 2017)

Saturdays 
Fasting 7.5
Pre lunch 5.1
Post lunch 8,6 
Pre dinner 7.6 
Post dinner 6.5
Bedtime 5.7 
The spike came from eating out and indulging 

Yesterday's
Fasting 8.
Pre lunch 7.4???
Cleaned kennels
Post lunch 6.0
Cleaned over spill kennel
Pre dinner 6.2
Post dinner 5.8
Went a 2 hour walk
Bedtime 6.3


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

Yesterday...
11:52 - 6.8
14:17 - 13.8
16:57 - 12.2
19:34 - 8.6
21:07 - 9.5
22:24 - 12.3
23:47 - 17.2     

Think it is safe to say my night time basal needs upping! See how today pan's out!! x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 6, 2017)

Yesterday's 
9am 7.2
Gardening 
12.30pm 5.6 
2.40pm 6.7
Tree lobbing 
8.30pm 7.7 
10.30pm 6.7 
Midnight 6.9 
Late night walk after 10.30 still went though even in the rain ☔️ I must be mad.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 6, 2017)

Waking - 5.6
7:20am (20 mins later) 5.1 - and going down according to Libre so had a teeny tiny sip of lucozade
Pre breakfast - 8.6
Post breakfast - 6.3
Pre lunch - 4.2
12:50pm (while eating lunch) - 3.8
2pm - 9.8
3:30pm - 11.7
4:20pm - 11.5

Seems to have stabilised in the mid 11s and hoping walk to train station in an hour will force me down a little bit!


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 7, 2017)

Yesterday's 
Fasting 7.7
Per lunch 6.3 
Post lunch 8.7
Pre dinner 8.9???? 
Post dinner 7.8 
Bedtime 7.4
I have no clues on the 8.9 before my tea. At least it didn't rise and I had a lazy day too


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 7, 2017)

Yesterday - 
08:58 - 13.4
11:17 - 13.5
12:52 - 17.2
14:58 - 20.2
18:07 - 9.7
19:08 - 7.3
20:08 - 6.1
22:34 - 9.0
23:58 - 11.9

Today so far

10:04 - 19.2 (not a clue why)
12:46 - 9.2
13:35 - 4.2
15:14 - 7.6


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 7, 2017)

Yesterday
6:59am - waking and pre breakfast - 5.8
9:19am - post breakfast and check before I go out - 4.9
(Chaos bus late, fall in the middle of a road! )
11:47am - pre lunch - 6.5
2:23pm - post lunch - 7.9
4:27pm - pre dinner - 6.7
8:20pm - other - 7.0
9:50pm - bedtime - 5.6  (lotus biscuit ) x


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 8, 2017)

Yesterday....
10.04 -19.2
12.46 - 9.2
13.35 - 4.2
15.14 - 7.6
17.03 - 6.9
20.00 - 4.0
20.55 - 7.8
22.11 - 11.7
22.37 - 8.0


Much better day yesterday....can only hope that today is even better  x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

ohitsnicola said:


> Yesterday....
> 10.04 -19.2
> 12.46 - 9.2
> 13.35 - 4.2
> ...


Keep up the good work!  xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

Yesterday
7:08am - waking and pre breakfast - 5.0
9:34am - post breakfast - 7.1
11:35am - pre lunch - 8.6 (own fault as reduced breakfast bolus as can still be a bit iffy)
2:07pm - post lunch - 5.4
4:30pm - pre dinner - 5.2
9:50pm - bedtime - 6.5 x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 8, 2017)

Fasting 7.8
Prelunch 6.0
Post lunch 5.7
Presnack 7.0
Post snack 5.7
Pre dinner 6.3
Post dinner 7.9
Bed 8.1
The bedtime spike was because of the chow mien for tea I think as I thought I'd got away with it.
I was gardening all day too as the weather was good and the front needed it. I had a snack too as I had a lot of calories to eat and if I don't eat my exercise ones I don't lose weight. I also drank 4 litres of water but only because I was working at the garden.


----------



## zx10pilot (Jun 9, 2017)

After not eating anything for the first two days (raging flu - high temperature but shivering / sweating etc) these results aren't too bad... was on basal only
8.39 - 7.7 . . . 9.34 - 7.2 . . . 10.52 - 7.6
13.11 - 8.0 . . . 11.54 - 7.9 . . . 13.36 - 7.9
15.44 - 6.8 . . . 14.00 - 7.8 . . . 15.27 - 8.8
19.24 - 6.5 . . . 6.28 - 6.3 . . . 18.02 - 7.3
23.34 - 7.0 . . . 21.01 - 7.7 . . . 19.27 - 6.4
. . . . . . . . . . . . 22.33 - 8.0 . . . 23.13 - 6.6
. . . . . . . . . . . . 0.08 - 8.9

Feeling a whole lot better now


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Yesterday
7:10am - waking and pre breakfast - 4.8
9:32am - post breakfast - 4.4
11:43am -  pre lunch - 7.0
2:08pm - post lunch -7.7
4:23pm - pre dinner - 7.4
9:51pm - bedtime - 8.8 x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 9, 2017)

Yesterday 
Fasting 7.1
Prelunch 5.6
Post lunch 7.2
Predinner 5.2
Post dinner 7.0
Bedtime 6.6 
No snacks but lunch and dinner where over 800 calories each as I had fruit and cream and cheesecake in the other.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 4.7
Post breakfast - 4.9
Pre Lunch - 4.7
Post lunch - 6.8
Pre Dinner - 8.0
Bedtime - 8.9 x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 10, 2017)

Yesterday 
Fasting 7.1 
Pre lunch. 5.8
Post lunch 6.0
Pre dinner 5.2 
Post dinner 6.3
Bedtime 6.7 
I was gardening and walking the dogs


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 11, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 5.7
Post breakfast - 5.7
Pre Lunch - 5.8
Post Lunch - 8.0
Pre Dinner - 6.8
Bedtime - 7.7 x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 11, 2017)

Yesterday 
Fasting 7.0
Pre lunch 5.0
Post Lunch 5.5 
Pre dinner 6.5 
Post dinner 9.2 
Didn't test at bed as it was a late tea. 
I know I say I fast but I do have two coffees with cream of a morning only no food as I don't eat in the mornings that would change if I was ever put on insulin though but I don't think I'd have a lot as I just don't feel hungry then as in the past I'd force myself but now don't.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 12, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 5.9
Post breakfast - 5.3
Pre lunch - 5.9
Post Lunch - 4.5
Pre Dinner - 5.2
Bedtime - 7.0 x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 12, 2017)

Yesterday 
Fasting 6.8
Pre lunch 5.5
Post lunch 13.2 mocha from costa and a toastie ooops. 
Pre dinner 6.1 
Post dinner 5.7 
Pre snack 5.7
Post snack 6.3
2am snack 5.7 
All numbers all good bar one


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 13, 2017)

Well @Dollypolly looks like we're the only ones still doing it lol
Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 5.0
Post breakfast - 5.7
Pre lunch - 6.9
Post lunch - 6.8
Pre dinner - 6.7
Post dinner - 6.0
Bedtime - 7.3
Very stable from lunch x


----------



## zx10pilot (Jun 13, 2017)

08.34 - 6.2
10.18 - 7.8
13.10 - 6.9
15.30 - 5.6
17.17 - 5.2
22.27 - 6.3
00.37 - 5.8
Wish everyday was like this...


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 13, 2017)

I like doing this @Kaylz as I like to look back and see where I've gone wrong or right lol!!! 
Yesterday 
Fasting 7.1
Pre lunch 6.7
Post lunch 7.0
Pre dinner 5.3
Post dinner 7.2
Bed 7.0


----------



## New-journey (Jun 13, 2017)

Thought I would join in again, today.
Waking 5.2
After breakfast 7.0
Before lunch 5.2
After lunch  6.4
Before dinner 6.3
After dinner 6.7


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 14, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 4.9
Post breakfast - 4.3
Pre Lunch - 5.6
Post lunch - 4.8
Pre Dinner - 5.9
Bedtime - 7.1 x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 15, 2017)

Yesterday as in Tuesday 
Fasting 7.1
Pre lunch 5.5
Post lunch 6.8
Pre dinner 6.8
Post dinner 6.3
Bedtime 6.9


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 15, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 4.2
Post breakfast - 4.1
Pre Lunch - 5.5
Post Lunch - 6.7
Pre Dinner - 6.3
Bedtime - 5.1 (Lotus biscuit and a square Lindt 90% ) x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 15, 2017)

@Kaylz do you not find the 90% dark very bitter. I do so only have the 85% now when I have it in that is as hubby nicks it. 
Yesterday
Fasting 7.2 
Prelunch 5.5
Post lunch 6.3
Pre dinner 6.8
Post dinner 7.3 
Not sure why the pre dinner one was a tad high for me but still below the Nice guidelines and hardly a raise 2 hours after but it was pesto chicken I had.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 15, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> do you not find the 90% dark very bitter


Nope not at all I love it  I've always preferred dark chocolate anyway, I have the 25g bars of the aldi moser roth 85% and I find it a bit sweet so I have that if I fancy a sweet chocolate but I could eat the 90% all day haha x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 15, 2017)

My husbands the same darker the better he loves so I have to hide mine lol!!!!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm fine my other half can't stand dark chocolate at all so all the more for me  haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 16, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 4.6
Post breakfast - 6.0
Pre lunch - 6.5
Post lunch - 4.9
Pre dinner - 7.5
Bedtime - 7.7 x


----------



## zx10pilot (Jun 16, 2017)

A bit all over the place yesterday...
07.43 - 7.7
09.30 - 6.8
14.12 - 5.3
15.01 - 10.1 (Hmmm... might have slightly misjudged the Baguette & Chips for lunch!)
15.39 - 7.5
17.00 - 4.7
19.05 - 5.1
20.47 - 5.8


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday
> Waking and pre breakfast - 4.6
> Post breakfast - 6.0
> Pre lunch - 6.5
> ...



I know why I like seeing my numbers how about you @Kaylz and others


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 16, 2017)

Yesterday 
Breakfast/fasting 6.6
Prelunch 7.0
Post lunch 6.8
Pre snack 6.1 
Post snack 9.2
Pre dinner 7.0
Post dinner 6.8 
Bed 6.7 
The spike was the scone and not enough cream on it . the snack was because I was doing the finishing touches to the garden and needed the extras.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 17, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 4.3
Post breakfast - 4.2
Pre lunch - 8.1 (due to a reduced breakfast bolus and not being as active as the other day when I had to do it and/or a liver dump from sitting low and/or getting slightly worked up at someone, who knows )
Post lunch - 6.7
Pre dinner - 6.0
Bedtime - 6.8 x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 17, 2017)

Yesterday 
A sort of experiment time 
Fasting 9.30am 7.1 
Before exercise 11.15am 6.1 
After exercise 12.30pm 6.9
Pre lunch 1.15pm 6.0
Post lunch 3.15pm 5.5 
Pre dinner 7pm 6.3
Post dinner 9pm 6.7 plus before exercise 
After exercise 11pm 5.5
Midnight bedtime 6.9
3am 7.3 I'm menopausal and wake at weird times mainly when having hot flushes the joys NOT!!!!!! 

I think these results are good ones and nothing like in the beginning. I have come a long way. Woohoo.


----------



## New-journey (Jun 18, 2017)

I am having a strange day, want to show you the graph from my sensor but can't work it out! I took a photo of it but don't know how to post it, anyone know how? thanks


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 18, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I am having a strange day, want to show you the graph from my sensor but can't work it out! I took a photo of it but don't know how to post it, anyone know how? thanks


If the pic is saved to the device you are using click on the upload a file button next to the post reply button, it should then come up with a little box, click on the browse but and find it on your device then just press whatever it says to upload, I cant remember what it comes up with off hand at that point sorry! xx


----------



## New-journey (Jun 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> If the pic is saved to the device you are using click on the upload a file button next to the post reply button, it should then come up with a little box, click on the browse but and find it on your device then just press whatever it says to upload, I cant remember what it comes up with off hand at that point sorry! xx


Thanks will try now.


----------



## New-journey (Jun 18, 2017)

Ok so photo is sideways but best I can do! As you can see the line is very flat and I have halfed my rapid insulin today. I am worried about going to bed so low, maybe will eat some carb treats. The sensor can be at least 1 unit less than my Contour next but still have been lower than normal today. Wish I had that lotus biscuit you have @Kaylz!
Fasting 4.2
After breakfast 5.7
Before lunch 5.1
After lunch 5.8
Before dinner 4.2
After dinner 4.7
Edited to add now gone up to 6 after half a banana, so can go to bed!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 19, 2017)

Didn't post yesterday so past 2 days
17th
Waking and pre breakfast - 5.3
Post breakfast - 4.8
Pre lunch - 7.7
Post lunch - 8.2
Pre Dinner - 7.2
Bedtime - 6.5
Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 5.8
Post breakfast - 5.3
Pre lunch - 6.5
Post lunch - 9.6 (oops )
Pre dinner - 7.0
Bedtime - 5.9 (lotus biscuit ) x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok here goes the past 2 days
Monday
Waking and pre breakfast - 5.1
Post breakfast - 5.1
Pre Lunch - 5.4 (Wow wish it was like this everyday lol)
Post lunch - 8.9 (oops again seems I cant deal with a rich tea finger with bolusing the same as usual  lol)
Pre dinner - 6.0
Post dinner - 4.7
Bedtime - 6.5
Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 4.5
Pre breakfast - 4.3
Pre lunch - 5.5
(no post lunch as was out but I really wish I had)
Pre dinner - 9.4  (could be that I dipped too low and the liver decided to help while I was out in the heat, could be that I got stressed out right before testing)
Post dinner - 7.4
Bedtime - 5.3 x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 22, 2017)

Yesterday
Waking and pre breakfast - 5.4
Post breakfast - 5.9
Pre lunch - 6.1
Post lunch - 7.9
Pre dinner - 4.9
Bedtime - 5.4 x


----------



## Robin (Jun 22, 2017)

Havent done this for ages, here's the last two days
Tuesday
Waking -7.0
Pre exercise class -8.9
After class -6.4
Pre lunch -6.2
Pre dinner -4.1
Bedtime -6.0

Wednesday 
Waking -7.4
Mid morning -7.2
Pre lunch -7.7
Pre dinner -8.3
Mid evening after 30mins gardening in the heat -2.4
An hour later -4.7
Pre bed -7.9


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 23, 2017)

Here goes for me for the last few days 
June 21st 
Fasting 9.2
Pre lunch 6.9
Post lunch 6.9
Pre dinner 8.5??? 
Post dinner 5.7???
Bedtime 9.5??? 
Didn't eat anything different hence the ? 
June 22nd 
Fasting 7.6
Pre lunch 8.6
Post lunch 6.3
Pre dinner 7.0
Post dinner 10.0 
Bedtime 7.0
Again nothing different for the 10 but I think it's the pain that's causing the spikes. Settling down now thankfully.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 24, 2017)

Yesterday 
Fasting 6.1
Prelunch 5.9
Post lunch 6.1
Pre dinner 6.6
Post dinner 6.6 
Bedtime 6.9


----------

